# محتاج اعرف معاد اول دبلومة لحام فى مركز بحوث الفلزات



## enmfg (27 مايو 2009)

محتاج اعرف معاد اول دبلومة لحام فى مركز بحوث الفلزات

لان انا ناوى اخدها انا هتخرج ان شاء الله السنة دى
وعاوز اخدها قبل الجيش وانا نص اول 
وهل مدة الدراسة 3 شهور ولا 4 شهور
وهل ضرورى الحضور كل يوم


----------



## enmfg (28 مايو 2009)

مفيش حد يعرف ولا ايه


----------



## goodzeelaa (30 مايو 2009)

ربنا يكرمك و تتخرج بالسلامه ان شاء الله

اولا فتره الدوره 3 شهور و ثانيا ادام انتا مش عاوز تحضر هتاخدها ليه اساسا
بص يا هندسه انسي نظام الكليه خالص و الحفظ و تصوير الورق عشان تخش تحطهم في الورق و تقلب بعد كده
لو اتيعت النظام ده في حياتك بعد كده هتكون مهندس فاشل بالدرجه الاولي اسف يعني

الدوره ديه مهمه للغايه عشان تكون عارف و هتفتحلك المجال في الشغل ان شاء الله
و اتصل ب المركز و اوصل لادراه التدريب وهوه هيقولولك المواعيد بالضبط و ربنا يكرمك \
و افكرك تاني انسي نظام الكليه


----------



## enmfg (30 مايو 2009)

انا مش بسال عشان اغيب وعلى فكرة دى مش نظامى فى الكلية خالص
انا بس بسأل عشان اكيد لو اخدتها قبل الجيش هحتاج اخلص ورق الجيش ودة
عاوز الواحد يفضى كذا يوم انا كنت بسال عشان كدة
ومتشكر جدا على الرد


----------



## enmfg (15 يونيو 2009)

ياجماعة حد يعرف معاد الحجز امتى


----------

